# Furry RP?



## Maddrow (Feb 20, 2010)

Exuse the newfagness X3
Where can I find a furry rp forum on FA? Are there any?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 20, 2010)

It was deleted due fagness and idiocracy.


----------



## BasementRaptor42 (Feb 20, 2010)

I checked the forum rules, and they don't appear to be allowed. Hope this helps


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 20, 2010)

AIM, gosh isn't it so funny as I'm RPing as we speak  Lol


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 20, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> AIM, gosh isn't it so funny as I'm RPing as we speak  Lol


XD I bet you everybody on the forum is X3


----------



## Melkor (Feb 20, 2010)

Why isn't RP allowed?!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 20, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> XD I bet you everybody on the forum is X3



I wouldn't go that far, quite a few of us like to do it but most certainly not everyone.




Melkor said:


> Why isn't RP allowed?!




The FAF is supposed to be a PG-13 forums...there's a ton of young-guns that don't need to see it going on.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 20, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> XD I bet you everybody on the forum is X3



I'm not. o.o


----------



## Melkor (Feb 20, 2010)

If I try to RP on a regular forum, will I get banned or something?


----------



## Melkor (Feb 20, 2010)

Tommy said:


> I'm not. o.o



Why not?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 20, 2010)

Melkor said:


> If I try to RP on a regular forum, will I get banned or something?



Depends, if you post in off topic you have a chance....also depends on what forum it's for.....

"Ima go yiff in the home and garden support forum now!"


----------



## Tommy (Feb 20, 2010)

Melkor said:


> Why not?



Because I'm not RPing as I speak?


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 20, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Depends, if you post in off topic you have a chance....also depends on what forum it's for.....
> 
> "Ima go yiff in the home and garden support forum now!"


That's not necessarily what I'm talking about X3 (tho itd b nice)
A non-yiff RP forum?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 20, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> That's not necessarily what I'm talking about X3 (tho itd b nice)
> A non-yiff RP forum?



Such as....?

I think you should just get on AIM or skype and go to town in a chatroom, It's very entertaining.


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 20, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Such as....?
> 
> I think you should just get on AIM or skype and go to town in a chatroom, It's very entertaining.


True.... 
Does skype cost anything? X3 or aim?


----------



## Melkor (Feb 20, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Such as....?
> 
> I think you should just get on AIM or skype and go to town in a chatroom, It's very entertaining.



I've never been on aim, how would you find people to chat with?


----------



## Tommy (Feb 20, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> True....
> Does skype cost anything? X3 or aim?



Nope, they're free.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 20, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> True....
> Does skype cost anything? X3 or aim?



Nope, they're both free.

AIM is very handy, easy to use. Skype is used mainly for video/microphone chats but they do have a good Instant Messaging thing to use as well. Feel free to add me on both (Scottyscott1599 is my username for both)


----------



## capthavoc123 (Feb 20, 2010)

Melkor said:


> I've never been on aim, how would you find people to chat with?



...Make friends?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 20, 2010)

Melkor said:


> I've never been on aim, how would you find people to chat with?



Ask people on the FAF? Tons of people here have AIM....Look under some users name and if you see the little aim icon thing then it tells you that they have it and you can message them, although some others don't list theirs publicly...


----------



## Aleu (Feb 20, 2010)

Am I the only one that primarily uses yahoo?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 20, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Am I the only one that primarily uses yahoo?



AIm's so much better, not many others use yahoo to my knowledge so hop on the bandwagon


----------



## Tommy (Feb 20, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Am I the only one that primarily uses yahoo?



I used to use it, but I like AIM better.


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 20, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Nope, they're both free.
> 
> AIM is very handy, easy to use. Skype is used mainly for video/microphone chats but they do have a good Instant Messaging thing to use as well. Feel free to add me on both (Scottyscott1599 is my username for both)


 
Sweet! Thanks! :3


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 20, 2010)

Biggest reason why we dont have an RP forum:
It would be dead
70% of RPs would end up being locked for turning into yiff
FAF
too much bitching and whining about god moding
FAF
Theres other places to do that like Yiffsta-I mean Sofurry
thats what Messengers are for, specially our local orgy group who use skype
FAF


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

derp


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> derp


DERKA?


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 20, 2010)

mmmdurrr


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 20, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> mmmdurrr



MurrRawr!


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 20, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> MurrRawr!


Purrrrr


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> Purrrrr


Your avatar looks like some sort of horrible genetic experiment gone wrong. Like something you'd find in a Resident Evil game.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 20, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> Purrrrr



I think this is turning into said yiff thread  <(^_^)>


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I think this is turning into said yiff thread  <(^_^)>


Not if I have anything to say about it!


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 20, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I think this is turning into said yiff thread  <(^_^)>


>[ stop messing up threads


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

*Goatse*

This thread is now about goatse.


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 20, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> >[ stop messing up threads


This happens to all kinds of threads X3
It's funny watching threads slowly, steadily decay and derail.
And my avatar is an Umbreon.  My friend drew it.  So STFU! XX33


----------



## Aleu (Feb 20, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> AIm's so much better, not many others use yahoo to my knowledge so hop on the bandwagon



yeah well I used to use AIM but I had bad experiences with it so I just stay away from it.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> This happens to all kinds of threads X3
> It's funny watching threads slowly, steadily decay and derail.
> And my avatar is an Umbreon.  My friend drew it.  So STFU! XX33


LOL UR SO FUNNY WIT UR EMOTE FACEZ XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 20, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> This happens to all kinds of threads X3
> It's funny watching threads slowly, steadily decay and derail.


he speeds up the process of the derail, we suppose to get to page 4 then start the derailing to the Murry purry


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> LOL UR SO FUNNY WIT UR EMOTE FACEZ XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333


I know
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX33333333333333333333333333333333333333333
I CANT NOT USE THEM!
XD I need emoticon therapy...


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 20, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> he speeds up the process of the derail, we suppose to get to page 4 then start the derailing to the Murry purry


Maybe the htread asking about yiff RP will turn into a yiff RP itself!
XD


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

I want to punch the OP so badly.


----------



## Melkor (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I want to punch the OP so badly.



And how do you feel about that?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 20, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> >[ stop messing up threads



Sorry :mrgreen:



AleutheWolf said:


> yeah well I used to use AIM but I had bad experiences with it so I just stay away from it.



Orly? It's so much better than yahoo though....especially the newer versions.



Crysix Corps said:


> he speeds up the process of the derail, we suppose to get to page 4 then start the derailing to the Murry purry



I'll keep that in mind, I'll let threads go for that long and then get at it


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

Melkor said:


> And how do you feel about that?


Uhhh, how do you think I feel?


----------



## akito (Feb 20, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Am I the only one that primarily uses yahoo?



I primarily use yahoo as well .....

on topic .... ychan has a RP section lol , not for me but I know its there .


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 20, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> Exuse the newfagness X3
> Where can I find a furry rp forum on FA? Are there any?



This just proves that no one reads the rules or TOS. If this noob had he would have known FA is a non RP forum.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 20, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> Maybe the htread asking about yiff RP will turn into a yiff RP itself!
> XD



If it did the mods would close it. I suggest you read the rules etc of the forums so in future you wont look dumb.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> If it did the mods would close it. I suggest you read the rules etc of the forums so in future you wont look dumb.


I don't think reading a TOS would make him not look like a total idiot.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't think reading a TOS would make him not look like a total idiot.



True, the damage is done now.

I would of thought that the fact the OP CAN NOT find a thread for RP on the forums would of been a good enough hint that one doesn't exist.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> True, the damage is done now.
> 
> I would of thought that the fact the OP CAN NOT find a thread for RP on the forums would of been a good enough hint that one doesn't exist.


It would also be nice if he typed like an intelligent, civil person instead of the "LOL SO RANDOM XXXXX333333333" 13 year old style.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It would also be nice if he typed like an intelligent, civil person instead of the "LOL SO RANDOM XXXXX333333333" 13 year old style.



The op probably is 13 years old.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> The op probably is 13 years old.


Wouldn't surprise me seeing as he is one of those idiots with a pokemon fursona.


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 20, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> If it did the mods would close it. I suggest you read the rules etc of the forums so in future you wont look dumb.


XD so true!  Yeah, I've only been on the forums for awhile.  Still haven't explored everything


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Wouldn't surprise me seeing as he is one of those idiots with a pokemon fursona.


Nope. Way older than 13.
And why does having a pokemn fursona make me an idiot?


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 20, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> XD so true!  Yeah, I've only been on the forums for awhile.  Still haven't explored everything


everything is answered in the TOS


Maddrow said:


> Nope. Way older than 13.
> And why does having a pokemn fursona make me an idiot?


so 15


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 20, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> everything is answered in the TOS
> 
> so 15


Yup 
Yeah, I was way different when I was 13.
I don't like to talk about 13 DX


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> Nope. Way older than 13.
> And why does having a pokemn fursona make me an idiot?


Because pokemon is for elementary school kids, not highschool kids.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Because pokemon is for elementary school kids, not highschool kids.



This.


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Because pokemon is for elementary school kids, not highschool kids.


Bleh 
I just like pokemon beacuse
1) they're way more interesting and creative then regular animals in my eyes at least
2) I grew up with pokemon. I still play the games.

Pokemon is for all ages.  The shit anime just made it appeal to kids X3


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Because pokemon is for elementary school kids, not highschool kids.


exactly by highschool you are into Magic the gathering


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> Bleh
> I just like pokemon beacuse
> 1) they're way more interesting and creative then regular animals in my eyes at least
> 2) I grew up with pokemon. I still play the games.
> ...


So in other words, you're an immature manchild.

I can't lie though, as I was considering picking up the silver version remake for nostalgia's sake...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So in other words, you're an immature manchild.
> 
> I can't lie though, as I was considering picking up the silver version remake for nostalgia's sake...



I know exactly how you feel although I don't have a DS......


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I know exactly how you feel although I don't have a DS......


balls


----------



## Tommy (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So in other words, you're an immature manchild.
> 
> I can't lie though, as I was considering picking up the silver version remake for nostalgia's sake...



Me too. I played through the entirety of silver when I was younger.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 20, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> The FAF is supposed to be *a PG-13 forums*...there's a ton of young-guns that don't need to see it going on.



Thing is, you see, plenty of RP forums exist with that rating limit... so this "excuse" doesn't fit.


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So in other words, you're an immature manchild.
> 
> I can't lie though, as I was considering picking up the silver version remake for nostalgia's sake...


Meh, everyone's a little immature.
(You think I'm immature, you should see some of the other OLDER kids at my school.  Makes my cry sometimes XD)
Yeah, I'm totally getting soulsilver.
Almost cried every generation after silver.  Each one sucked harder than the last.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 20, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> Nope. Way older than 13.
> And why does having a pokemn fursona make me an idiot?



Because you can't be creative yourself so you steal someone elses creation, in this case pokemon.



Heckler & Koch said:


> Because pokemon is for elementary school kids, not highschool kids.



lol.



Maddrow said:


> Bleh
> I just like pokemon beacuse
> 1) they're way more interesting and creative then regular animals in my eyes at least
> 2) I grew up with pokemon. I still play the games.
> ...



Yes they are creative but it shows you have a lack of creativity for stealing someone elses creations. This is why I personally frown upon pokemon fursonas.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 20, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> Thing is, you see, plenty of RP forums exist with that rating limit... so this "excuse" doesn't fit.


but my list doesn


Crysix Corps said:


> Biggest reason why we dont have an RP forum:
> It would be dead
> 70% of RPs would end up being locked for turning into yiff
> FAF
> ...


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 20, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Because you can't be creative yourself so you steal someone elses creation, in this case pokemon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah :3
I put all my creative juices in my writing.  I've developed whole worlds and races and backstories and thrown away 700 pages of crappy text X3
I need a creative break every once in awhile.  Maybe I'll make a better fursona when I get out of writers block and 2 AP classes stop trying to kill me.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> Yeah :3
> I put all my creative juices in my writing.  I've developed whole worlds and races and backstories and thrown away 700 pages of crappy text X3
> I need a creative break every once in awhile.  Maybe I'll make a better fursona when I get out of writers block and 2 AP classes stop trying to kill me.


Please do it, and then get someone who can actually draw to make you an avatar. Seriously it's painful to look at.


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Please do it, and then get someone who can actually draw to make you an avatar. Seriously it's painful to look at.


Oh, he can draw. This is something he whipped up in 5 minutes XD
Yeah... I'll probably go with one fo my own characters.
Just needs lots of fine tuning....
lots...


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> Oh, he can draw. This is something he whipped up in 5 minutes XD
> Yeah... I'll probably go with one fo my own characters.
> Just needs lots of fine tuning....
> lots...


Well tell them to put in more effort next time.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> Oh, he can draw. This is something he whipped up in 5 minutes XD
> Yeah... I'll probably go with one fo my own characters.
> Just needs lots of fine tuning....
> lots...



lol, he might have to draw me something!


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well tell them to put in more effort next time.


I will steal his treats and demand art as ransom XD


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 20, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, he might have to draw me something!


Yeah, you should ask! Maybe he will :3


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> Yeah, you should ask! Maybe he will :3



lol, i'll keep that in mind!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 20, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, i'll keep that in mind!



Only if he charges.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Only if he charges.



crap, forgot about that... >:[


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 20, 2010)

Krasl said:


> crap, forgot about that... >:[


I don't know if he does.  quick sketches like mine, no.  Big art like his avatar... I don't know.
And I'm keeping my Umbreon fursona D:<
i also liek mudkipz.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> I don't know if he does.  quick sketches like mine, no.  Big art like his avatar... I don't know.
> And I'm keeping my Umbreon fursona D:<
> *i also liek mudkipz.*



lol, not many people do (appearently).


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 20, 2010)

Krasl said:


> crap, forgot about that... >:[





Maddrow said:


> I don't know if he does.  quick sketches like mine, no.  Big art like his avatar... I don't know.
> And I'm keeping my Umbreon fursona D:<
> i also liek mudkipz.



I dunno, I'm not the type to ask any artist for a free pic, not even if I am friends with them. the way I see it, if I can't afford it, I can't have it.

Would be cool if he did do you a free sketch.


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 20, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I dunno, I'm not the type to ask any artist for a free pic, not even if I am friends with them. the way I see it, if I can't afford it, I can't have it.
> 
> Would be cool if he did do you a free sketch.


It is a free sketch. :3 mwahhh


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I dunno, I'm not the type to ask any artist for a free pic, not even if I am friends with them. the way I see it, if I can't afford it, I can't have it.
> 
> Would be cool if he did do you a free sketch.



cool indeed.



Maddrow said:


> It is a free sketch. :3 mwahhh



lucky! >:3


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 20, 2010)

for what it's worth, Vulpix is my favourite pokemon >.>


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 20, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> for what it's worth, Vulpix is my favourite pokemon >.>


:3 Vulpix is pretty awesome!  Multiple tails make everything better.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> :3 Vulpix is pretty awesome!  Multiple tails make everything better.



plus they are made of FIRE!!
                          ----------------------------(best part)


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 20, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> :3 Vulpix is pretty awesome!  Multiple tails make everything better.




Cute and fuzzy, I'm a sucker for anything cute and fluffy.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 20, 2010)

Krasl said:


> plus they are made of FIRE!!
> -------------------(best part)



Vulpix would suit me a lot as I like playing with fire.


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 20, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Cute and fuzzy, I'm a sucker for anything cute and fluffy.


XD aren't all furries?
I love cute and cuddly too X3 Thar's why I'm an Umbreon.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Vulpix would suit me a lot as I like playing with fire.



doesn't everybody, lol!


----------



## Melkor (Feb 20, 2010)

I still think pidgey is the best!


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

Melkor said:


> I still think pidgey is the best!


what about pidgeot or pidgeotto? 0_0
(don't think i spelled those right...)


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 20, 2010)

Krasl said:


> doesn't everybody, lol!



Probably not as much as me and my friend, we are terrible when we have bonfires.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Probably not as much as me and my friend, we are terrible when we have bonfires.



lol, i might have to join you guys then!


----------



## Melkor (Feb 20, 2010)

Krasl said:


> what about pidgeot or pidgeotto? 0_0
> (don't think i spelled those right...)



I only like pidgey, because it's so damn fun to say! It even sounds cute!


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

Melkor said:


> I only like pidgey, because it's so damn fun to say! It even sounds cute!



true, and for that, you have earned yourself a high five!
*high five*


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 20, 2010)

Melkor said:


> I only like pidgey, because it's so damn fun to say! It even sounds cute!



I couldn't remember what pidgey looked like but I do now.


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 20, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I couldn't remember what pidgey looked like but I do now.


I had a level 80 pidgeot once.
On yellow.
Then sis erased it >_<


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> I had a level 80 pidgeot once.
> On yellow.
> Then sis erased it >_<



*pats you on the back*
it is okay...
once i had like every pokemon on emerald, then i lost it...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 20, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> I had a level 80 pidgeot once.
> On yellow.
> Then sis erased it >_<



I've never played any of the games, they never struck my interest. But I guess that is because I prefer FPS games and games with guns, action and driving in them.


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 20, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I've never played any of the games, they never struck my interest. But I guess that is because I prefer FPS games and games with guns, action and driving in them.


Are you the Borderlands and Fallout 3 type?
Or the MW2 and Halo ODST type?
I play all of them X3 I'm so pale


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I've never played any of the games, they never struck my interest. But I guess that is because I prefer FPS games and games with guns, action and driving in them.



lol, that just gave me an idea...
oh, wait, it's already happened...
damn...


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 20, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, that just gave me an idea...
> oh, wait, it's already happened...
> damn...


Murf...?
*wags tail*
TELL!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 20, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> Are you the Borderlands and Fallout 3 type?
> Or the MW2 and Halo ODST type?
> I play all of them X3 I'm so pale



I would play those if I had either a PS3 or 360. But I have to settle for PS2 for now. Better than nothing.


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 20, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I would play those if I had either a PS3 or 360. But I have to settle for PS2 for now. Better than nothing.


DX no! I will start a buy-randy-a-360-now fund!
:3 luckily, ps2 has some kick-butt games.


----------



## Melkor (Feb 20, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> DX no! I will start a buy-randy-a-360-now fund!
> :3 luckily, ps2 has some kick-butt games.



Lol.. I had some awesome ps2 games a few years ago


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 20, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> DX no! I will start a buy-randy-a-360-now fund!
> :3 luckily, ps2 has some kick-butt games.



I've been playing one called BLACK.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> Murf...?
> *wags tail*
> TELL!



i was thinking of making a pokemon FPS, but they already have one...


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 21, 2010)

Krasl said:


> i was thinking of making a pokemon FPS, but they already have one...


WHAT?!?!?!?!??!?
where? *bounces on you* WHERE?


----------



## blackedsoul (Feb 21, 2010)

Excuse me while I go look that up for you.


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 21, 2010)

blackedsoul said:


> Excuse me while I go look that up for you.


Awww thx! X3
too lazy to do it mahself!


----------



## quayza (Feb 21, 2010)

I RP all the time. Hit me up if you want.


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 21, 2010)

quayza said:


> I RP all the time. Hit me up if you want.


Sounds good :3
Yeah, I can tell you're an experienced RPer from the other threads
X3
That wuz fun


----------



## quayza (Feb 21, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> Sounds good :3
> Yeah, I can tell you're an experienced RPer from the other threads
> X3
> That wuz fun



Well drop me a PM if you want to do one. I do almost everything.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> WHAT?!?!?!?!??!?
> where? *bounces on you* WHERE?!



*flips you over and pounces you*
Pokemon snap!
you've never seen it?



Maddrow said:


> Sounds good :3
> Yeah, I can tell you're an experienced RPer from the other threads
> X3
> That wuz fun



we all should get skype or AIM and RP together! :3
it would be awesome!


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 21, 2010)

my gawd...these kind of topics are turning into something like speed dating...speed RPing


----------



## quayza (Feb 21, 2010)

Krasl said:


> *flips you over and pounces you*
> Pokemon snap!
> you've never seen it?
> 
> ...



That sounds awsome.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

quayza said:


> That sounds awsome.



too bad your computer is f***ed up...


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 21, 2010)

Krasl said:


> *flips you over and pounces you*
> Pokemon snap!
> you've never seen it?
> 
> ...


Oh, durr! XD I thought you meant charizard jumps out w/ an M16 XXDD
And yes, I would LOVE to RP with you! Just lemme get it... eventually X3


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 21, 2010)

Krasl said:


> too bad your computer is f***ed up...


Quayza! DX must get pokesnap!
I feel sorry for computer! *hands baindaid*


----------



## Tommy (Feb 21, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> Oh, durr! XD I thought you meant charizard jumps out w/ an M16 XXDD



Imagine that. XD


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 21, 2010)

Gawd oh wait, were on Page 5 were in the right stage of topics, I shall just wait for this to get locked.


----------



## ZarNakitama (Feb 21, 2010)

Geh, this thread has gone _horribly_ off topic.


----------



## quayza (Feb 21, 2010)

Krasl said:


> too bad your computer is f***ed up...



I can only use skype elsewhere. Dwaggy wants to throw crap computer out window.>:/


----------



## Tommy (Feb 21, 2010)

ZarNakitama said:


> Geh, this thread has gone _horribly_ off topic.



All threads do eventually.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> Oh, durr! XD I thought you meant charizard jumps out w/ an M16 XXDD
> And yes, I would LOVE to RP with you! Just lemme get it... eventually X3



lol, no, but that would be badass and HALARIOUS!
meowth would have a tommygun! :3



Maddrow said:


> Quayza! DX must get pokesnap!
> I feel sorry for computer! *hands baindaid*



lol, i've beaten it, it's pretty cool.
you get to take pictures of pokemon, throw apples at them, play them tunes, stuff like that.
it's for the n64 tho...



Tommy said:


> Imagine that. XD



Best game of the year!

nuff said.


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 21, 2010)

Tommy said:


> All threads do eventually.


And that isn't really a problem.  We are having fun, are we not?
*rubs flanks w/ tommy*


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

quayza said:


> I can only use skype elsewhere. Dwaggy wants to throw crap computer out window.>:/



wolf wants to help!


----------



## Tommy (Feb 21, 2010)

Krasl said:


> Best game of the year!
> 
> nuff said.



I'd buy it. xD



Maddrow said:


> And that isn't really a problem.  We are having fun, are we not?
> *rubs flanks w/ tommy*



I suppose.


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 21, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, no, but that would be badass and HALARIOUS!
> meowth would have a tommygun! :3
> 
> 
> ...


Actually... I have been thinking of a pokemon shooter like that.
Squirtle in swat gear with a SPAS12 cussing his shell off XD


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

Tommy said:


> I'd buy it. xD



i second that!



Maddrow said:


> Actually... I have been thinking of a pokemon shooter like that.
> Squirtle in swat gear with a SPAS12 cussing his shell off XD



lol, it fits!


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 21, 2010)

Krasl said:


> i second that!
> 
> 
> 
> lol, it fits!


OMG it actually does! XD I will write this!


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> OMG it actually does! XD I will write this!



lol, you should make charizard a little pansy with a pistol.


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 21, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, you should make charizard a little pansy with a pistol.


XD a sagging gangster pussy with a peashooter? DONT TASE ME BRO!


----------



## quayza (Feb 21, 2010)

I could draw everything your saying lol. I got enough stuff to work on.


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 21, 2010)

quayza said:


> I could draw everything your saying lol. I got enough stuff to work on.


:O that would rule!
But get everything you ned done first :3 this Umbreon can wait very patiently.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> XD a sagging gangster pussy with a peashooter? DONT TASE ME BRO!



lol, and blastoise would be the silent baddass with a bazooka! X3



quayza said:


> I could draw everything your saying lol. I got enough stuff to work on.



lol, noooo!
i don't want another one of my furends being too busy to chat!


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 21, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, and blastoise would be the silent baddass with a bazooka! X3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhh, yess! Blastoise would be the master to the squirtle blaster (mad max thunderdome lol)
And quayza, don't overwork!
you sound overloaded.
Take it one step at a time... there's no need to rush... XD


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> Ohhh, yess! Blastoise would be the master to the squirtle blaster (mad max thunderdome lol)
> And quayza, don't overwork!
> you sound overloaded.
> Take it one step at a time... there's no need to rush... XD



lol, ideas, ideas!
he's not really that busy, he just has a few drawings he wants to make/ finish, that's all! ^^


----------



## quayza (Feb 21, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> Ohhh, yess! Blastoise would be the master to the squirtle blaster (mad max thunderdome lol)
> And quayza, don't overwork!
> you sound overloaded.
> Take it one step at a time... there's no need to rush... XD



Thanks, i already have my umbreon character done and now have to ink and color him. Could be a while.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

quayza said:


> Thanks, i already have my umbreon character done and now have to ink and color him. Could be a while.



*gives you a hug*
ot will be awesome, just don't rush!


----------



## Tommy (Feb 21, 2010)

You guys have such good imaginations. o.o


----------



## quayza (Feb 21, 2010)

Krasl said:


> *gives you a hug*
> ot will be awesome, just don't rush!



I never do unless needed.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

Tommy said:


> You guys have such good imaginations. o.o



thank you! ^_^



quayza said:


> I never do unless needed.



that's good!
just keep a good steady pace. :3


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 21, 2010)

>[


----------



## BreezyBee (Feb 21, 2010)

Roleplay=AddMeOnMSN


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 21, 2010)

quayza said:


> Thanks, i already have my umbreon character done and now have to ink and color him. Could be a while.


 That's so awesome!
*rubs flanks*
You are teh coolest ever!


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> That's so awesome!
> *rubs flanks*
> You are teh coolest ever!



yes, he totaly is!


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 21, 2010)

Krasl said:


> yes, he totaly is!


Three cheers for Dwaggy! XD


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> Three cheers for Dwaggy! XD



hip hip hooray! X3


----------



## quayza (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh stop it *Face turns red* lol.


Thanks , the both of you. Maddrow now has a friend on the way lol.


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 21, 2010)

quayza said:


> Oh stop it *Face turns red* lol.
> 
> 
> Thanks , the both of you. Maddrow now has a friend on the way lol.


XD I already accepted the request lol
*Hip hip, hooray!*


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

quayza said:


> Oh stop it *Face turns red* lol.
> 
> 
> Thanks , the both of you. Maddrow now has a friend on the way lol.



yay!
dwaggy buddy!
*gives you a big wolf hug*


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 21, 2010)

Krasl said:


> yay!
> dwaggy buddy!
> *gives you a big wolf hug*


Fur PileI MEAN hugfest X3
*Group hug*


----------



## quayza (Feb 21, 2010)

Wow these threads gets intresting fast.^-^


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 21, 2010)

quayza said:


> Wow these threads gets intresting fast.^-^


XD they sure do. FA is the best lol


----------



## quayza (Feb 21, 2010)

Woot.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> Fur PileI MEAN hugfest X3
> *Group hug*



yay, hugz!



quayza said:


> Wow these threads gets intresting fast.^-^



true, but they also get really off topic quickly, lol!


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 21, 2010)

All FA forums seem to get off task rather fast. :/ Furry nature?


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> All FA forums seem to get off task rather fast. :/ Furry nature?



possibly, then again, their are some things shared in several topics.
and certain topics are liked more than others by certain people. -_-


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Feb 21, 2010)

*Inserts penis into thread*


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 21, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> All FA forums seem to get off task rather fast. :/ Furry nature?



No, it is just the influx of fucking noobs that can't seem to grasp the concept of how forums work.



Hot_Dragon said:


> *Inserts penis into thread*



*cuts off said penis*


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Feb 21, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> No, it is just the influx of fucking noobs that can't seem to grasp the concept of how forums work.
> 
> 
> 
> *cuts off said penis*


*gets a bigger one grown & attached*

Ha whos the joke on now?


----------



## Melkor (Feb 21, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> No, it is just the influx of fucking noobs that can't seem to grasp the concept of how forums work.
> 
> 
> 
> *cuts off said penis*



You seem to be a little.. Cranky?


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

Melkor said:


> You seem to be a little.. Cranky?



he's probably just a little upset cuz no one has been paying much attention to the rules lately...
i wouldn't blame him if he was/is.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 21, 2010)

Melkor said:


> You seem to be a little.. Cranky?



Unfortunately, yes. And no, I don't like being mean to people. And no, I am not normally like this.I just have been since the new year started. Probably because it started shitty.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 21, 2010)

i have no idea


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 21, 2010)

Krasl said:


> he's probably just a little upset cuz no one has been paying much attention to the rules lately...
> i wouldn't blame him if he was/is.



That is just a small part of it. Yes it annoys me sometimes, but it is not like I can do anything about it.  

No, there is a lot of other things away from FA that are getting to me.


----------



## quayza (Feb 21, 2010)

I hear ya, im having countless problem at the time. Never seems end, one after another. Really pissing me off.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 21, 2010)

quayza said:


> I hear ya, im having countless problem at the time. Never seems end, one after another. Really pissing me off.



I hear ya. Though some of mine just seem to be dragging on.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> That is just a small part of it. Yes it annoys me sometimes, but it is not like I can do anything about it.
> 
> No, there is a lot of other things away from FA that are getting to me.



oh, well i hope you can get your personal life in order. 
i hate to see someone nice having trouble in or on anything...



quayza said:


> I hear ya, im having countless problem at the time. Never seems end, one after another. Really pissing me off.



ah, you can always tell me about it (in a pm of course)
i'm always here! ^_^


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 21, 2010)

Krasl said:


> oh, well i hope you can get your personal life in order.
> i hate to see someone nice having trouble in or on anything...
> 
> 
> ...



That wont happen for months yet.


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 21, 2010)

RP is for nosex.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> That wont happen for months yet.



oh, well, i still hope they resolve so you won't be so stressed. ^_^


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 21, 2010)

Krasl said:


> oh, well, i still hope they resolve so you won't be so stressed. ^_^



Hell may well freeze over first.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 21, 2010)

would believe this topic main purpose have been answered already anyway so let it die


----------



## Melkor (Feb 21, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> That wont happen for months yet.



Sorry to hear that, I am only 16 and have very few minor issues so Im afraid I cannot relate.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Hell may well freeze over first.



lol, play dante's inferno and your idea will come true.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 21, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> would believe this topic main purpose have been answered already anyway so let it die



We are already killing it.


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 21, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> would believe this topic main purpose have been answered already anyway so let it die


Burn, thread, BURN!!!! DX


----------



## JoeStrike (Feb 21, 2010)

Your best bet is to start chatting with FA furs who've posted Yahoo or AOL handles - shouldn't take you long to link up with some folks open to RP


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 22, 2010)

we should rp in this thread anyway.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 22, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> we should rp in this thread anyway.



it has served its purpose, time to derail.


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 22, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> it has served its purpose, time to derail.


XD just got 2 point restriction/deduction/thingy for rping in another forum XD what does it even do? never got one before.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 22, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> XD just got 2 point restriction/deduction/thingy for rping in another forum XD what does it even do? never got one before.


 
you get banned.

haha!


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 22, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> you get banned.
> 
> haha!


X3 you wish!
No, I heard that's on three.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 22, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> X3 you wish!
> No, I heard that's on three.


 
so joey the meadowlark walked through the sea of green to his little white boat on the horizon...


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 22, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> so joey the meadowlark walked through the sea of green to his little white boat on the horizon...


:/ and your mom was waiting in the boat.  Joey did terrible things to her. THE END. DX


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 22, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> :/ and your mom was waiting in the boat. Joey did terrible things to her. THE END. DX


 
then joey got murdered because I am my mom.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 22, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> then joey got murdered because I am my mom.


This confuses me.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 22, 2010)

Tommy said:


> This confuses me.


 
I am not my brother's son, yet my mom is I. 
My uncle is my first cousin and my dog is my mother's second wife.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 22, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I am not my brother's son, yet my mom is I.
> My uncle is my first cousin and my dog is my mother's second wife.



Now I'm even more confused.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 22, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> :/ and your mom was waiting in the boat.  Joey did terrible things to her. THE END. DX





Zrcalo said:


> I am not my brother's son, yet my mom is I.
> My uncle is my first cousin and my dog is my mother's second wife.



both deserve an lol!


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 22, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Now I'm even more confused.


 
once when I was a wee lad....


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 23, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> once when I was a wee lad....


I KICKED ASS, THE END


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 23, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> I KICKED ASS, THE END


 
*PEELZ* HERE!!!1!!

...OH SHIT, SMOKER!1!1!!


----------



## Bando (Feb 23, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> *PEELZ* HERE!!!1!!
> 
> ...OH SHIT, SMOKER!1!1!!



PILLS HERE!!!!! P P P P P P P P PILLLLLLLLLLSSSSSSSZZZZ!!!!!!!!!!

Time to kill sons of bitches, that's my job.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 23, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> PILLS HERE!!!!! P P P P P P P P PILLLLLLLLLLSSSSSSSZZZZ!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Time to kill sons of bitches, that's my job.


 
grabbin' heroine...I mean adrenaline
>.>
<.<
 *inserts needle* *OIUOSJOIVFJNSOFDIFOIJUF* *runs into door* @_@


----------



## Bando (Feb 23, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> grabbin' heroine...I mean adrenaline
> >.>
> <.<
> *inserts needle* *OIUOSJOIVFJNSOFDIFOIJUF* *runs into door* @_@



I wish I could link all the gmod and YouTube poops that I have faved. So many good l4d ones in there.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 23, 2010)

"Ammooo, here."


----------



## Bando (Feb 23, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> "Ammooo, here."



Can you spare a health pack?


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 23, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Can you spare a health pack?


 "Goddamn it, son of a bitch!"


----------



## Bando (Feb 23, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> "Goddamn it, son of a bitch!"



Aw, horse shit. Get up you big baby.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 23, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Aw, horse shit. Get up you big baby.


"LOOOUIIS!"


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 23, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> "LOOOUIIS!"


 
I can't decide who is better, francis or louis though when it comes to cpu I'd take louis, francis would fucking shoot witches and cars D:


----------



## Bando (Feb 23, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> I can't decide who is better, francis or louis though when it comes to cpu I'd take louis, francis would fucking shoot witches and cars D:



Both are hilarious, so I like them both. Don't play left for dead too much, seeing that I have to go to an Internet cafe nearby to play it :l


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 23, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Both are hilarious, so I like them both. Don't play left for dead too much, seeing that I have to go to an Internet cafe nearby to play it :l


 
in terms of character they are just fucking perfect together xD

Also have you heard of the gmod idiot box episodes? they got a ton of L4D stuff in there x3


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 23, 2010)

Every time I play l4D...I kick Francis and Louis, Just bill and Zoey


----------



## Bando (Feb 23, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> in terms of character they are just fucking perfect together xD
> 
> Also have you heard of the gmod idiot box episodes? they got a ton of L4D stuff in there x3



Been following boschitt since idiot box 3  kitty0706 makes great videos too, although he has less l4d stuff.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 23, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Been following boschitt since idiot box 3  kitty0706 makes great videos too, although he has less l4d stuff.


 
yea kitty0706 needs more L4D things, it will please me xD



Crysix Corps said:


> Every time I play l4D...I kick Francis and Louis, Just bill and Zoey


 
well they seem to do more useful stuff than the other too lol xD


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 23, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> well they seem to do more useful stuff than the other too lol xD


its funny though, Bill and Zoey when left as bots get further than Louis and Francis


----------



## Bando (Feb 23, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> its funny though, Bill and Zoey when left as bots get further than Louis and Francis



I always play the guy with a tie. Seems to bring me luck :3


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 23, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I always play the guy with a tie. Seems to bring me luck :3


Do No Mercy and just let the bots go thru the stage themselves, the ones that do the most saving is Bill and Louis


----------

